# New high end gameing pc



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

So DC universe online is out and I really want to play it with everything on the highest settings. Use to play COH all the time. Up untill about a year ago I became an over the road truck driver. I have an xbox and 42inch HDTV on the truck that I play alot but havn't had a gameing pc for along time. So I am putting this together mainly to play DCUO. But I will be useing this for alot of other games to. Since I can't get over how outdated the xbox360 is. I guess my timeing is good cuase I just decided to build one a few days ago and havn't kept up with any of the latest tech. And read the new intel I7 are out with a new socket type. So here is my build I'm putting together.

CPU
planning to overclock to highest I can on air. I'm not sure about H2O on a truck.
Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz(good for gameing?)
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K

MoBo
ASUS P8P67 PRO LGA 1155
Newegg.com - ASUS P8P67 PRO LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Intel Motherboard

GPU
Now this is what im really not sure about becuase of the cost Ive read up on tom's hardware
Best PCIe Card: $275 To $400 : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: January 2011 so I was thinking two 460gtx in SLI would be good. But read on a gamespot forum where a person had that setup and had problems with DCUO. So Im planning on getting
GeForce GTX 580 
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 015-P3-1582-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card unless someone has a more cost effective card setup.

MEMORY
Newegg.com - OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model OCZ3P2133C9LV4GK

PSU
750 watts enough?
Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

DVD burner
Newegg.com - LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

now thats what I have so far I need suggestions for
Case
Wifi card
ssd about 100gb(is that enough space) to play games off of and hold OS

and anything else I might be missing. 
Thank you all


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

According to the site, the recommended requirements for the game is:


> RECOMMENDED SYSTEM SPECIFICATIONS:
> Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7
> 3.0 GHZ CPU Dual Core Processor
> 2 GB RAM
> ...


So, that being said, you won't need such an expensive system to run it:

CPU: I would wait for Sandy Bridge. Let them get the bugs out of it. I'd stick with a *Core i5-760*. It's the best thing you can get aside from bumping up to an i7-950, which is almost $100 more. I also say that because you said you wanted to overclock the CPU. Linderman has owned an i5-760 and overclocked it; I'm sure he'll be able to step you right into doing so. You'll probably need a heatsink, like *the Hyper 212 Plus*.


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

MB/RAM: For that processor, just stick with *the Asus P7P55D-E LX*. As for memory, I know that *this set of G.Skill 1333 C8* memory works with with that motherboard. You could also choose *this set of Mushkin 1333 C7 memory*. Both are 4GB (2x2GB) sets.

For the video-card, the GTX 580 is way too much video-card for what you want to do. That stuff's meant for more than one monitor at high-resolutions. What I'd do is post the resolution that you'll be playing at on your monitor. That'd help me (and others) recommend a more suitable video card. After that, it'll also help suggest a PSU.

HDD: I wouldn't get an SSD. While it does have a few nice perks and it _does_ give a boost in gaming, that boost is relatively small compared to how much more you will pay. I'd just stick with either *a Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB* or *a Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB*. The difference? The Spinpoint has less cache, only 3 years warranty, and is $20 less.

Case-wise, I'd get either Cooler Master's *HAF 922 case* or their *Storm Sniper case*.

And by WiFi, you mean like...something that lets you connect wirelessly, right? If so, I personally suggest *the Rosewill RNX-N180UBE* wireless adapter. It uses USB 2.0, is only $30, and it rocks massive ***. I know it's the Rosewill brand, but trust me on this; it's good.

Edit: Sorry about the twin-posting. I hit send on the first one, went to edit it, and took longer the 15 minutes. x_x;


----------



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

I will also be playing other games as well. mass effect 2, blackops, dragon age 2 just to name a few. Im planning on playing on a 1080p hdtv. Might buy a monitor later. As for bugs in the sandy bridge cpu wont they get ironed out in bio updates? I want something that I wont have to touch for a couple of years.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

mjsmjs said:


> As for bugs in the sandy bridge cpu wont they get ironed out in bio updates? I want something that I wont have to touch for a couple of years.


Doesn't this contradict itself? Yes, the potential Sandy Bridge bugs will likely only need flashing of BIOS, but as has happened in the past, it may need a few months and multiple updates and may be a large headache for the first few months. If you're willing to deal with that, by all means, I don't think you'll be disappointed in Sandy Bridge once it's bug-free (well, relatively bug free at least).

You won't need to update either CPU for a few years, both are workhorses and will last for several years without needing updating.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are you planning on using this computer over the road in a truck ?


----------



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> are you planning on using this computer over the road in a truck ?


 Yes I am a team driver. So maybe useing it a little while co driver is driving. But for the most part only when stoped. Vibrations shouldn't be a problem. Ive had a 2TB drive for the past year always turned on while the truck is moving and still works good, but i do have a back up of it off the truck just in case. My xbox hasn't had any problems either. So I'm sure it will be fine. But was also why I was thinking SSD.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah' definetly SSD for you and forget overclocking; overclocking means you need a big heavy heatsink which can not stand vibration

I suggest you buy as big a case as you can fit into your computer space / can you fit the coolermaster Haf932 ?

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Black RC-932-KWN3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with Side window


----------



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> yeah' definetly SSD for you and forget overclocking; overclocking means you need a big heavy heatsink which can not stand vibration
> 
> I suggest you buy as big a case as you can fit into your computer space / can you fit the coolermaster Haf932 ?
> 
> Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Black RC-932-KWN3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with Side window


Yea I can fit any size case. I was thinking Amazon.com: NZXT Crafted Series ATX Full Tower Steel Chassis - Phantom White: Electronics


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

a full tower case should give you plenty of air flow even in a somewhat confined space' and as long as you choose a light weight cpu cooler you should be fine; I would however stick with a gigabyte board as they are thicker (ultra durable series) than most of the others which means they can take more stress 

I would also try to lay the case on its side with the motherboard on its "back" instead of vertically


----------

